# Bolivar Gold Medals - New Release - Questions



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

As most know the Bolivar Gold Medals recently hit the market again. There are a few things that have me a bit confused. First of all they were supposedly a LCdH release but other vendors have them. Secondly, I am seeing 06 box codes and 07 box codes. And lastly, I am hearing all sorts of differing opinions on the profile...extremely different opinions. 

Now I understand smokes in the past that have been designated for LCdH release eventually hit some other vendors. But was this the case for the initial launch? I also understand different people have different palates but some of these reviews were extremely inconsistent. Now for the codes. I understand some of these were released in at least 2 different places recently and had an 06 code and some of the newer releases also have an 06 code. I am also hearing that some of the ones available in actual LCdH's have an 07 code. 

What I am looking for is definitive information about how the release is being handled and any other information regarding when these were actually boxed (Not the 04's) and released. It would just seem to me that if there were codes coming from 06 and 07 that these would have been out in relative abundance months ago and that what is being released now would have been a second release perhaps from the same tobacco just rolled and boxed at a later date. Or maybe they were just left to cure longer. I have no idea and that's why I am asking these questions.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

What your asking for is insider info. All I can tell you is that I received a box from late 06 2 months ago and a box from 07 2 weeks ago. Who knows why this is, but the 06 box is from Italy and the 07 is from Swiss. Wish i had more info to help. 

I think these are not all rolled at the same time, but then again who really knows.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Those look and sound delicious. Trying to keep an eye open.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Widespread distribution of LCdH releases are getting more common (i.e. SCdH 06 releases). These are regular production now in limited quantity. These most definitely were rolled over a period from mid 06 and early 07. The release was repeatedly delayed as you may know, not due to production of the cigars or boxes, but due to a consistent source of the gold foil, or so I've heard. I haven't had a new release yet, but this is tobacco aged 3 years. Wolter's orig. release was a kick back to 70s - early 90s where the strong, earthy taste was prevalent, not something many would like today. The 04's similar but slightly different, and too early to tell on the 06s. From all reports I've seen, these are quite strong and intended to be put away for years before smoking.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

So has any one tried yet & if so your impressions. Pricing appears to be reasonable.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll let you know over the weekend :ss


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

onlyonerm said:


> So has any one tried yet & if so your impressions. Pricing appears to be reasonable.


The 06s I've tried have been pretty good, but not as good (IMHO) as the 04s. Perhaps it's just a matter of a couple of years of aging, but the 04s have darker and more oily wrappers, and have had richer flavors.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Mine are here but I will not be smoking them. They are very light in the odor department and definitely have a bit of an ammonia scent when I sniff the foot. I'll need to have a decent amount of boxes before sampling one. I'll most likely just buy of trade for a single somewhere. I have this problem with trying to keep pretty boxes intact.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

One happened to land on my lap while in Portland thanks to a generous BOTL with a "big wave".
Will probably save it for a while unless folks think it is prime and ready to burn.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

HMMMM ........

I wonder.......:ss


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Blueface said:


> One happened to land on my lap while in Portland thanks to a generous BOTL with a "big wave".
> Will probably save it for a while unless folks think it is prime and *ready to burn*.


I get the feeling you will not be hearing that for a loooong time..


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> One happened to land on my lap while in Portland thanks to a generous BOTL with a "big wave".
> Will probably save it for a while unless folks think it is prime and ready to burn.


gotta love that, On a side note What is the going price for the BGM?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

From what I've seen so far, $120 to $150ish depending on the vendor.

I remember hearing last year that they would be in the range of 90 euro per box, so those prices sound good.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

wilblake said:


> From what I've seen so far, $120 to $150ish depending on the vendor.
> 
> I remember hearing last year that they would be in the range of 90 euro per box, so those prices sound good.


I must be converting things wrong, Id buy a box at that price.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

This is a nice, short review of the new GM's by chibnkr. Sounds promising!



> Smoking a new release Gold Medal. WOW! This is one great cigar. It tastes as if it is already aged...very unusual. And not the "normal" bolivar blend. Not by a long shot. There is an earthiness, but something more. Something very unique, but I can't quite put my finger on it. I think that I am going to have to get a few more boxes 'cause three won't be nearly enough!


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I revisited the BGM's for sniffing purposes and they smell much nicer now. They have a barnyard, earthy, tea combination thing going on.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

BigVito said:


> I must be converting things wrong, Id buy a box at that price.


UK prices are higher, so the conversion dosn't work..

You should be able to get a box of 10 for $120


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Andyman said:


> UK prices are higher, so the conversion dosn't work..
> 
> You should be able to get a box of 10 for $120


If I could find a box for that price. I'll keep on looking :tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

BigVito said:


> I must be converting things wrong, Id buy a box at that price.


Or split one with your good buddy JPH...cause I need to get my hands on a few of these.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

JPH said:


> Or split one with your good buddy JPH...cause I need to get my hands on a few of these.


:ss If I locate a box for $150 shipped would you split it?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :ss If I locate a box for $150 shipped would you split it?


for 10 right... 5 each/$75 .... yeah I'd do that.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

BigVito said:


> If I could find a box for that price. I'll keep on looking :tu


If I knew who had thenm in stock I would hook you up..


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

That's a beautiful thing. :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

JPH said:


> for 10 right... 5 each/$75 .... yeah I'd do that.


still looking:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Andyman said:


> If I knew who had thenm in stock I would hook you up..


and would be in your debt.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Here's a review by Rob Ayala of a POS DIC 06 box.



> Aroma at cold is all hedonistic tobacco. Earthy, slightly herbaceous but overwhelmingly Vuelta Abajo tobacco. Construction is good though concerns that it may be a touch on the tight side. Quality of wrapper is sublime. Slightly silky to the touch with a sexy red hue.
> 
> Clipped the cap...ever so slight tight draw but very acceptable. The type of draw that you know will open up before long but also one which will accentuate flavours. There is a sweet green tea note on the lips which is a little disconcerting.
> 
> ...


I've got a box of the same code, so I will wait a while before trying them, or wait at least until I can find another box or two.


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

I had two from the same box. One was off the charts strong and the other not so much but both were outstanding. The draw was a little firm at the begining but opened up. X:tu


----------



## kyee (Sep 16, 2005)

I had the opportunity to smoke one of the Wolters commissioned BGM's a few months ago in China, and it was definitely the best smoke I had on that trip. Price on those were HIGH, though, about $50/stick on the secondary market. If these new releases are anything like the Wolters ones, then we're definitely in for a real treat.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

funny thing is I never cared for this cigar......even the "real" ones....60's/70's/80's.
Just tasted like a mouthful of dirt to me.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Bruce said:


> funny thing is I never cared for this cigar......even the "real" ones....60's/70's/80's.
> Just tasted like a mouthful of dirt to me.


I read that before. But was hoping it wasn't accurate.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Bruce said:


> funny thing is I never cared for this cigar......even the "real" ones....60's/70's/80's.
> Just tasted like a mouthful of dirt to me.


I'll gladly volunteer my palate to get rid of the rest of them :ss

...(you had to know that was coming)


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> I'll gladly volunteer my palate to get rid of the rest of them :ss
> 
> ...(you had to know that was coming)


:tpd:, these are not easy to find!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

smokin' machinist said:


> :tpd:, these are not easy to find!


easy to find, but at a high price


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

BigVito said:


> easy to find, but at a high price


My budget has been stretched far enough for now, thanks for the info. :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

smokin' machinist said:


> My budget has been stretched far enough for now, thanks for the info. :ss


:tu I'm waiting too


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Smoked one tonight and thought it was very good! I must say, a lot better then I had expected! Probably one of the best fresh cigars I've ever had.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> Smoked one tonight and thought it was very good! I must say, a lot better then I had expected! Probably one of the best fresh cigars I've ever had.


Agreed. 100% :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bruce said:


> funny thing is I never cared for this cigar......even the "real" ones....60's/70's/80's.
> Just tasted like a mouthful of dirt to me.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Smoked one tonight and thought it was very good! I must say, a lot better then I had expected! Probably one of the best fresh cigars I've ever had.


I had one tonight too and it was uh... yeah... THAT GOOD!

sorta made me want to :chk


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

These are cretainly pretty.
I wonder how long I can resist trying one.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> These are cretainly pretty.
> I wonder how long I can resist trying one.


Hmmmmm....I'm going to gues...about 8 hours. LOL!


----------



## Dubxl152 (Jun 10, 2007)

they are too damn pretty its hard enough for me to stay out of the Humi as is.............im screwed.:hn


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> These are cretainly pretty.
> I wonder how long I can resist trying one.


I've been going on 2 months...it is a driving me crazy. So I have decided to smoke one at the Shack this weekend. :ss


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I smoked another one recently and it seems to be going through an adjustment period of sorts. I think it has more to do with humidity than anything else. That's the one good thing about being disappointed in a cigar. It helps to keep your paws out of the box!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I smoked one last night that I thoroughly enjoyed. Strong flavors, earthy, leather. Very tasty. 

Plus, they're just so pretty


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Thats the problem with mine...they are so pretty. I just want to fire one up evertime I look at them.....MUST.....NOT.....SMOKE....


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I had one a couple weeks ago thanks to a GREAT BOTL who gave me an unbanded one and said..."smoke that next"
and I did

It was wonderful.
I enjoyed it very much.....06, 07, 04(I doubt it)
But whatever year it was.....it was a pretty good smoke.
for what it's worth.



cabinetsticker said:


> The 06s I've tried have been pretty good, but not as good (IMHO) as the 04s. Perhaps it's just a matter of a couple of years of aging, but the 04s have darker and more oily wrappers, and have had richer flavors.


THREAD JACK: ON

I recently received a box of Box of Boli RC's from MAY07
and smoked a couple and I thought they were also very good. Mind you I am beginning (or at least I think I am) to notice the nuances of a new stick but still good.
Hell, I could still smell the perfumed thigh of the virgin it was rolled on.

THREAD JACK: OFF

B:ss


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> THREAD JACK: ON
> 
> I recently received a box of Box of Boli RC's from MAY07
> and smoked a couple and I thought they were also very good. Mind you I am beginning (or at least I think I am) to notice the nuances of a new stick but still good.
> ...


:r:r

Have you had the 06 Boli RC? If so, how does it match up with the new 07's?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

j6ppc said:


> These are cretainly pretty.
> I wonder how long I can resist trying one.


Probably longer then for me to buy two boxes :hn


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Actually, If I am not mistaken I have had an '06
The '07 was IMO a little "green" but other than that a very good smoke.

B:ss



Cubatobaco said:


> :r:r
> 
> Have you had the 06 Boli RC? If so, how does it match up with the new 07's?


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks B! The '06 was fantastic. I need to try an 07 to get an opinion myself. Hope to grab a box to let rest. :ss


----------

